# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Rcupration des donnes de formulaire dans une page JSP

## fauthie

Bonjour,

Malgr de longues recherches sur le net je pitine toujours.
J'ai une page qui contient un formulaire dclar comme suit :


```
<form name="demande_reservation" enctype="multipart/form-data" action="http://localhost:8080/Mon_appli/recupere_data" method="post">
```

ensuite dans ma servlet recupere_data j'ai 2 mthodes :


```

```

Et la , invariablement l'affichage est -> Mon nom : null
J'ai russi  rcuprer mon paramtre mais seulement en utilisant la mthode Get du formulaire or je veux utiliser la mthode Post

Avant que la question ne soit pose, j'ai dj essay en mettant le code dans la mthode doPost cela ne change rien.

Or  travers des exemples trouvs sur le net on doit pouvoir le faire mais je n'y arrive pas

Fred

----------


## c_nvy

Avec un formulaire en multipart, tu ne peux pas utiliser le request.getParameter pour rcuprer les paramtres de la requte.
Par contre, il est possible de le faire via l'API Commons FileUpload par exemple.

Un formulaire en multipart est-il justifi dans ton cas ?
Si ce n'est pas le cas, supprime l'attribut enctype="multipart/form-data" de la balise form.

----------


## fauthie

merci pour la rapidit de la rponse, effectivement cela fonctionne en retirant le multipart

Fred

----------

